# Rise of the Ultra Cyclists



## ianrauk (31 May 2018)

A nice piece in today's Guardian about long distance cycling. If you recently did London-Wales-London then you may spot yourself in the pics.

*HERE*


----------



## Trickedem (31 May 2018)

Great article, worth a read.


----------



## Bollo (31 May 2018)

Saw that this morning. The Grauniad does quite a bit of decent writing about cycling.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2018)

Nice article. The longer distances are certainly getting popular. The Tuscany Trail starts on Saturday. 600km over the Tuscan hills. There are lots and lots of starters.

Talking of ultra distance. I had a message yesterday "Can I stay at your place on Saturday.?" Reply "I am not allowed to make executive decisions"

Derek Boocock is an ultra distance rider and Zwift guru. Lovely guy with a great story. He is riding up from Holland on a Transcontinental test run. Last year a ham sandwich was his downfall.

https://zwiftinsider.com/extraordinary-zwifter-derek-boocock/


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Derek Boocock is an ultra distance rider and Zwift guru. Lovely guy with a great story. He is riding up from Holland on a Transcontinental test run. Last year a ham sandwich was his downfall.
> 
> https://zwiftinsider.com/extraordinary-zwifter-derek-boocock/



There are some people around who just make you feel inadequate.

What an amazing guy.

Graham


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2018)

Derek set off this morning from Holland and will arrive at my place sometime tomorrow.

Thats crazy.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Jun 2018)

Ooh. Pictures are credited to the5mile cyclist. We know her.


----------

